# The Honeymooners



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2012)

If you remember or have ever seen Jackie Gleason's old TV show _The Honeymooners_ this will make sense. If not, it won't.


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 11, 2012)

yup right to the moon Alice lol


----------



## MHealthJo (Dec 13, 2012)

Hahaha!  She made it...

The only way I ever became aware of "The Honeymooners" was through a Warner Bros cartoon featuring "The Honeymousers" - a cartoon spoof featuring mouse versions of them, in perfect WB spoof style.  (I had a bunch of videtapes I'd filled with WB cartoons, their best work from the 50s.)

Some other classics to google would include singing frog, open sesame, duck season/wabbit season, marc antony and the kitten, and bugs bunny as jekyll/hyde....


----------

